# PM's



## mrgrumpy (Feb 10, 2007)

Do you really check to see if you have a pm while logged in?  I don't seem to be getting email confirmations abt pm's, or replies to threads, so I am curious as to how often you check your pm's.

Bill


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 10, 2007)

Bill
Go into your profile....and change the default settings...then you wil get the notices ....go to quick links...click edit options....that page will have the items ya need to change...
Later


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting.....

Here is all I get when I try to access my profile...

*mrgrumpy*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
And yes, I am logged in..... I even logged out, and back in.  I was in there yesterday, but today, well.....

Bill


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 10, 2007)

I stay logged in all the time and just come and go.  Easier than remembering another password (old timer disease
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ).  I look at the top of the main page when I come in and it tells me if I have new PM's and how many total I have stored.

I set my options when the board changed and it is giving e-mail notices on posts that I am active on but I set not to e-mail notify for PM's.

Haven't had any trouble accessing profile, maybe a PM to TulsaJeff is in order so he knows you are having a problem.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 10, 2007)

Everytime! I'm sure I miss here and there, but that is what I shoot for. If you can access your profile the new board can notify you as soon as you log on that you have one. It can also give instant notification with a pop-up if you happen to be logged on.

PM TulsaJeff, I think at first none of us could access our profiles. I sent him a PM and he tweaked something and I have been good ever since.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 10, 2007)

There, I was able to access it and now have it up to date so that I will receive emails, pop-ups, etc... that should cover all of the bases.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dutch (Feb 10, 2007)

That's what I do, Rodger. I suffer from that alltimers-I'm forgetting all the time too.


----------

